# 3rd one in 4 days at this set.



## Fur-minator (Nov 28, 2007)

It happens sometimes daily.


----------



## crittergitter71 (Feb 9, 2010)

Thanks. The help giving here is greatly appreciated.


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

Good job on the coyotes Furminator  I have some SkunkyBackbreaker and am planning to rotate it in as it gets colder. 

**** and deer have plugged more of my coyote sets this year than ever before (new properties). Hopefully now the deer have wised up and the **** are in the freezer, so I can get the coyotes.


----------



## fishermen (Dec 5, 2011)

What traps are you using nice coyotes 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Fur-minator (Nov 28, 2007)

I am using mostly MB-650's with an occasional MB-550 in there.


----------

